# What Country's Have the DMCA Applied in Them?



## Defiance (Apr 11, 2008)

I am curious to know what country's have the DMCA applied in them.  I know America does  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but I wanted to see if there were others.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

I always though the DMCA was an American thing only.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

DMCA is US only.
EUCD is Europe only.
etc. but they're all different.

If you mean 'which countries have a copyright law' then I'm not sure =/


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2008)

There was a thread about copyright a while back but basically international copyright law stems from the Berne convention.

The DCMA came much later "in response" to the changing climate that readily available technology created. It is technically a US only law but there are some interesting things that can allow US law to apply across borders (parties are US based and whatnot).
The US has also requested countries take up similar laws as part of trade agreements and the like, some said OK, some made a nod towards it and some said get lost.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071...witzerland.html and http://search.theregister.co.uk/?q=DMCA&am...te=&psite=0 is a reasonable start and will lead you to other stories.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 11, 2008)

Wait...  Canada?  So this mean Mod Chip Central is going away?!?


----------

